
Forget Bitcoin, Try Your Mattress - davidgerard
https://foreignpolicy.com/2019/02/13/forget-bitcoin-try-your-mattress/
======
IXxXI
Urban legends claim many have lost cash savings stuffed inside their mattress
to the ravages of hungry termites or rodents. It may be wise to utilize a pest
safe container instead.

------
anm89
I think they are being intentionally misleading making the claim that this
case is representative of the general security concerns regarding owning
cryptocurrencies.

They claim "An exchange is roughly like a bank for bitcoin" which is either
extremely disingenuous or extremely uninformed. I've never heard a member of
the crypto community claim that it is appropriate to treat exchanges like
banks. They nearly universally say the opposite, that exchanges should be
considered risky and that you don't own the underlying coin if you don't own
the keys.

Keeping your money on an exchange (and not a top tier player at that) would
maybe be like putting your money in a bank in some small dictatorship country
that has none of the protections of traditional banks and a history of
screwing over claim holders.

Obviously this situation represents a serious danger in the crypto sphere but
labeling this kind of an event as representative of the general risks in
holding crypto is highly misleading.

